# puppy sick or maybe stress?



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I was on a business trip for a week, so my pup was being watched by my boyfriend at his place. He said she was good, he continued her training, and she only ate what I told him to give her (innova puppy). I came back the day before yesterday and of course went straight over and brought her home. She's been having constant diarrhea. I made my boyfriend swear that she was not given any foreign food. Anyone have any idea what may be wrong with her? I thought id wait and day and see if shes better, but no improvement. Her stool is straight liquid, sorry if that's graphic.

Do you think it has anything to do with coming back home or switching locations?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> Do you think it has anything to do with coming back home or switching locations?


You don't say how old the puppy is but in general a puppy with watery diarrhea for two days needs to see a vet ASAP. There is a possibliity that it is serious.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

She is 4 months old. I called my vet and she told me to wait a few more days to see if it is maybe stress related. But that doesn't stop my concern...


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok...ive been doing some google reading and called a few vets.

Of course Banfield's, Petsmart, vet wouldn't even talk to me. Just said for me to come in. Money money money.

3 other vets said the same thing, to give her as much water as possible, lay off solid food and try giving her half a dose of Imodium. They are saying that it may be the heat and stress that is causing it.

BUT...the reason I am writing here is because according to a few articles I read, watery diarrhea is a sign that the puppy is very sick. So I am a bit torn here.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

How is the puppy feeling? Energetic and happy or lethargic and has that "don't feel good look"? If he seems to feel good, the vet is probably right. Watery diarrhea CAN be a sign of parvo but I think with parvo, a puppy also vomits.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Parvo symptoms usually start with diarrhea. but shes had all shots.

Shes acts completely normal. playful, energetic, drinks plenty of water. So signs of illness. So I guess I will wait it out and see what goes on. Thanks Raw =)


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> Parvo symptoms usually start with diarrhea. but shes had all shots.
> 
> Shes acts completely normal. playful, energetic, drinks plenty of water. So signs of illness. So I guess I will wait it out and see what goes on. Thanks Raw =)



They are still supseptible to parvo as puppies regardless of having had all of their shots. Also at 4 months she probably isn't 100% immune shots or no shots. I have known and heard of people that did all of the shots and puppy still got parvo, one case I know of puppy was 8 months old so don't let that be a false security.

You can try the Immodium it works well. You can also try a bit of canned pumpkin (the 100% pure not the pie filling), or you can try some psyllium (metamucil) which also helps as it is fiber and helps to bind. Unfortunately that and waiting is about all you can do. And yes I'd put her on a 24 hour fast with nothing but water, and after that try some boiled chicken and either white or brown rice for 2-3 days and then SLOWLY add back in her kibble and see how it goes.

Good luck.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you...i read about the pumpkin but she wont go near it haha.

I'll most likely give her some Imodium. Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> They are still supseptible to parvo as puppies regardless of having had all of their shots. Also at 4 months she probably isn't 100% immune shots or no shots. I have known and heard of people that did all of the shots and puppy still got parvo, one case I know of puppy was 8 months old so don't let that be a false security. Good luck.


Yeah, I heard there was a new strain of parvo going around so watch out. I've also heard that the parvo diarrhea has a very distinct/awful smell to it so watch out for that too.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> Thank you...i read about the pumpkin but she wont go near it haha.
> 
> I'll most likely give her some Imodium. Thanks for all the advice!!


I just suck up the pumpkin in a syringe and squirt it in their mouth if they won't eat it on their own. Immodium at times can have the opposite effect of them it stops them up so be careful with it. But the Metamucil works well too (psyllium) you just give it dry, sprinkle it over their food. My girl and boy both eat it never knowign it's in there.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't like giving pumpkin. All it does is mask the symptoms and does nothing to cure what is causing the problem. Pumpkin absorbes the water in the intestines. You don't know if the pup is well or not eventhough he may appear to be well. I would forego the pumpkin. If there is a physical problem causing the diarrhea, you want to know if it is still there or not.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

hmm masking wouldnt be good.

I skipped her dinner and gave her some pedialyte. Shes still acting fine as ever, so we'll see if it gets better. The vets main point was that if shes acting 100% fine, its probably just her nerves...OR...my boyfriend gave her different food while i was gone. But I seriously doubt that. He knows my pets are my everything.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> hmm masking wouldnt be good.
> 
> I skipped her dinner and gave her some pedialyte. Shes still acting fine as ever, so we'll see if it gets better. The vets main point was that if shes acting 100% fine, its probably just her nerves...OR...my boyfriend gave her different food while i was gone. But I seriously doubt that. He knows my pets are my everything.



Could she have gotten into something he didn't know about? I really wouldn't let it go more than 3 days or so without knowing why. Now my dog got into the cat food and has had the runs for 4 days now, but i know WHY, no way would I go with diarrhea without a reason behind it for more than 3 days.


----------



## Traditional Naturopath (Jul 15, 2008)

Either your puppy was given some scraps or as all puppys do-she chewed on something that may have been toxic.The fact that she has loose stools means the body is trying to rid itself of what is not good for it.Has she had shots? see vet asap.
Traditional Naturopath


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Puppys had all shots (sorry I havent been back to this thread). I still don't know what may have been the cause.

But skipping a meal and giving her pedialyte is working. Her stools are a little loose but getting better each day. I've consulted a few vets and they all said she should be fine if she is getting better and acting normal. Thanks to everyone that posted. =)


----------

